# The July Throwdown winners are....................



## bmudd14474 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Judges Vote*

12) big game cook - TUR-PORK-I with red wine fire roasted multi colored bell peppers and onion, roasted garlic, smoked loin cured canadian bacon/ham, lemon pepper marinated turkey breast, brine cured pastrami, topped with grilled black pepper bacon fresh garden maters and astisan lettuce on a bakery bun. provolone, swiss and pepper jack cheeses.

*Peoples Vote *


9) jarjarchef - Cherry Wood Smoked Pork Belly, Hickory and Oak Smoked Pork Butt with Aged Balsamic Glaze, Heirloom Tomatoes, Brie Cheese and Wilted Arugula on Toasted Flat Bread
and of course a cold Beer!!!

Congrats guys for the win. I also want to thank everyone who entered. This was a great throwdown. 

I have updated the throwdown thread to list who made what so check it out.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats to the winners.....  there surely was a few great sandwiches on that list to choose from....    Dave


----------



## boykjo (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats winners.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners.  It was fun competing with all of you.  Truly some great cooks out there.

Thanks to the ones who showed  interest in “The Gasser”.  Have to admit that it may be for the more adventurous diner.  The flavors blend extremely well throughout the entire plate.  Although the entire plate it is quite complex to build from scratch it has become one of my favorites.

Try it, you may like it.

Mr. T


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations big game cook and jarjarchef!

And Congrats to all who entered! I think you are all winners!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats!!!



~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats to both of you and to all who participated


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you to those who voted for my sandwich. Congratulations to all who participated. You all are winners for taking that step and submitting your concept.

I will have lots of fun trying to create some or your creations at home. The wife said she saw some she would eat, but not mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I am always looking for those things she will eat.....


----------



## squirrel (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats you guys!


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats guys! I look forward to winning in the next throwdown...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am assuming there will be one next month, right?


----------



## big game cook (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks everybody for the votes and everyone who entered. i am extatic to have gotton the judges vote. one mistake i made was not getting in close to the food. didnt look as good when the pics was smaller.

congrats to the g cheese steak. went from like 9 votes to 27 overnight on last day.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





here is a better pic of my creation. so is there a thread where the reviels are or does everyone just do thier own. i got pics to Q.













jerms entry.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Jul 22, 2012






and congrats jarjarchef. your pic and DESCRIPTION was awesome.

my wife couldnt finish hers. the whole one. mine was the cut away one 1/2 of the sammie. as adam richmond says, MAN 1 FOOD 0. i killed mine.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey big game, Brian updated the voting thread with who did what.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124772/the-new-4th-of-july-voting-thread/20#post_839423


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats to ALL participants, you have made me want to enter the next showdown!


----------



## big game cook (Jul 22, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Hey big game, Brian updated the voting thread with who did what.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124772/the-new-4th-of-july-voting-thread/20#post_839423


ok thanks. does anyone do a thread on the process. the smoke and prep? or if we want to share that just start our own thread? i took pics of the whole shabang. mine was a 2 1/2 week process of cure and brine lol.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't think the admins start a thread like that but if you want to share we would love to see it!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 22, 2012)

big game cook said:


> ok thanks. does anyone do a thread on the process. the smoke and prep? or if we want to share that just start our own thread? i took pics of the whole shabang. mine was a 2 1/2 week process of cure and brine lol.:icon_eek:



From the rules....
*"Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public."*

HTH

~Martin


----------



## big game cook (Jul 22, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> From the rules....
> *"Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public."*
> HTH
> ~Martin


COOL. thanks. ya i wondered, guess i should have re read the rules.lol. been a couple weeks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





now lets see. do i put it in pork/beef/poultry lol.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 22, 2012)

big game cook said:


> ak. went from like 9 votes to 27 overnight on last day.





big game cook said:


> ok thanks. does anyone do a thread on the process. the smoke and prep? or if we want to share that just start our own thread? i took pics of the whole shabang. mine was a 2 1/2 week process of cure and brine lol.


Do it up! Start a new post on the process. We're all junkies here and most of us take photos while we're cooking JUST IN CASE ;)  I just posted my first entry from last Feb.

Check it out -  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...stuffed-with-smoked-elk-3-cheeses#post_839334


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats Big Game and Jarjarchef...Those were some beautiful Sandwiches!


DiggingDogFarm said:


> From the rules....
> *"Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public."*
> HTH
> ~Martin


Hey Martin, when are you going to post a Thread on your Mac & Cheese Pie that won in April ???...It looked great...JJ


----------



## plj (Jul 23, 2012)

This was the hardest throwdown to vote on so far, SO many good entries... which means extra kudos to the winners, well done! 

Not to leave the rest of the entries out, they were all awesome; but here are a few things that really caught my attention this round:

-- Mmundy81, nice biscuit!!  Although it took me 2 days, the pimento cheese on burnt ends is what pushed me off the fence and earned you my vote, well done!

-- Thoseguys26, OMG, sliders made with a _slab_ of bacon... if I say more about that, the mods will have to edit my post, I am a man after all...

-- biggame & jarjar, you were both in my top 4 when it was time to vote. If I were ordering in a restaurant you would have been my top 2, this time around I wanted to vote for something I could actually make myself, but wow you guys are food artists!

-- nepas, classic american, my family loves that sandwich on sourdough!

-- bfelgar, ginger mayo sauce and some wasabi, that sounds good.

-- ChefRob, I like the way you eat!


----------



## dls1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to the winners, and all the other entrants as well. I had intended on entering this throwdown, but got way to busy with a lot of extended travel. Once I saw the entries, I felt kind of lucky that I was unable to enter.

There were some pretty inspired and creative entries, and each and every one of them appeals to me. I'm looking forward to trying to duplicate many of the entries at home.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners and to everyone else that entered!!! Great creations from some great creators!


----------



## sam3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats winners!


----------



## chefrob (Jul 24, 2012)

congrats to the 2 winners and to all of the entries........there was a lot of great looking dishes!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 24, 2012)

plj said:


> This was the hardest throwdown to vote on so far, SO many good entries... which means extra kudos to the winners, well done!
> 
> 
> -- Thoseguys26, OMG, sliders made with a _slab_ of bacon... if I say more about that, the mods will have to edit my post, I am a man after all...


haha Thanks!

It was pretty ridiculous with flavor. The one with the egg and potato crisps & Garlic aioli was by far the best of the three in my opinion. I basically fried them at a high temp so it was super crispy on the outside and melt in your mouth soft on the inside.. My girlfriend made me go for a run after that meal!


----------



## big game cook (Jul 25, 2012)

plj said:


> This was the hardest throwdown to vote on so far, SO many good entries... which means extra kudos to the winners, well done!
> 
> Not to leave the rest of the entries out, they were all awesome; but here are a few things that really caught my attention this round:
> 
> ...


thanks for the kind words. mine was a challenge. not making it. it was a long brining curing process and all but getting that behemoth down was the trick. my wife failed. i did get all mine down.

MAN 1 FOOD 0 lol.













Man-vs-Food-1.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Jul 25, 2012






i like spicy. chefrob yours i will have to try. never had a dog like that but often eat grilled ones with long sliced jalapenos.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 10, 2012)

just got my a-maze-n-pellet smoker prize on monday. and 2 lbs of oak pellets. a pork butt is thawing as we speak. a review will be coming soon for the thanks of recieving the prize. cant wait to try it out.


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got my book from Jeff/Amazon and I can not wait to go through it and try some of the recipes.

Thank you again for your votes. I was truly humbled and blessed..

Jeramy


----------



## mountainrubs (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratz on the win!


----------

